# Welche Hardware habt ihr ?



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

Das interessiert mich sehr was ihr für Hardware habt.
Ich habe:
1,5gb
19zoll monitor 
Ati rx1600 (512mb)
300gb Festplatte
usw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Postet viel 
gg hf wow noch


----------



## Len (14. Januar 2007)

2x 3,4 GHz
2GB RAM
Nvidia GForce 7600 GT
irgendeine Festplatte, die mal als externe Diente
19" Widescreen TFT
Razer Copperhead + ne Logitech Tasta

Mh jo.. o.o


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

Ich habe nur 2.6 GHZ qwie kann man das verbessern ??
kp wie das geht.


----------



## Elander (14. Januar 2007)

Zidinjo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur 2.6 GHZ qwie kann man das verbessern ??
> kp wie das geht.




Hi !

du müsstest als erstes herausfinden auf welchem Sockel deine CPU sitzt. ( Das kannst du entweder in deinem Mainboard Handbuch oder über Systemanalysetools wie Everest etc. ) Dann dem entsprechend einen neuen kaufen. Doch ich vermute das du einen P4 auf Sockel 478 besitzt, deshalb wirst du dir wohl oder übel was neues zulegen müssen, da dieser Sockel leider nicht mehr verfügbar ist. Sei es ein Mainboard dafür oder CPU's!

Aber hier mal meine Hardware:

Athlon XP 2400+
1Gbyte Ram Infinion Org.
Ati Radeon 9800 Pro
MSI KT2 FISR2

Und WoW läuft gut :-)

mfg

Elander - Grimort


----------



## Fafi (14. Januar 2007)

Wenn es dich, Zidinjo, sooo interessiert. Na dann:            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amd Athlon 64 X2 3800+ (Doppelkern)
Asus A8N SLI
GeForce 7900 GTX
2 GB Ram


----------



## Master of Darkness (15. Januar 2007)

Ihr cheater!!!!
Ich hab nen Athlon 3200+
1Gb Arbeitspeicher
Ati Radeon x1600 Pro
Nachja nich grad das gelbe vom ei!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (16. Januar 2007)

Athlon64 3800+
ECS K8T890-A Mainboard <--- der reinste schrott
1GB Ram G.Skill
ATI X1600Pro <--- nur mit 64bit speicheranbindung -.-
Creative Soundblaster PCI
160GB HDD
DVD-DL Brenner


----------



## Pfotenhauer (17. Januar 2007)

Zum WoW-zocken: 

AMD 64 3400+
                            ATI x850 256 MB
                            Hercules GamesFortisimoIII Soundkarte
                            2GB RAM
                            Asus irgendwas board

                           2x160HDD Raid 0
                           Logitech G15 und G7
                           DVD -DL Brenner

Zum Arbeiten(3D-Design und Animation):

Tryan Thunder K8QSD (Board)
4x AMD Opteron 870
4x KingstonValueRAM DIMM 2 GB reg
1xATI FireGL V7350
2x SCSI (U320) 300GB Raid 0

Weis nicht ob auf der maschiene WOW läuft kp? Wenn ich an das viele geld denk was die gekostet hat muss ich heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Naja das soll sich ja in 3 Jahren rechnen


----------



## Titto18 (17. Januar 2007)

2x 2,4 GHz (E6600)
2GB RAM (MDT 5-5-5-12)
ATI X1950XTX
570 GB Festplattenspeicher
19"  Hanns.G Widescreen TFT


----------



## Chadwick (18. Januar 2007)

AMD 64 3700+
A8nSLI
Nvidia 7800GT
2GB Orig.Samsung
19"CRT


----------



## Fubbiz (18. Januar 2007)

Intel CoreDuo 2,8Ghz
1GB RAM (MDT)
ATI Radeon x700 oder sowas^^ wird als nächstes aufgerüstet
500GB WesternDigital
(DL-)DVD-REC
19'' Flat Siemens
7.1 Sound -> Medusa 5.1
Logitec G7
Microsoft Tastatur


----------



## Dormelosch (18. Januar 2007)

XP3000+
Elitegroup K7N400-A
1024 MB Crosair-ValueSelect (Dual 2x512)
CP4U nvidia 6800 LE@12/6 mit Silencer 5
Thermaltake Silentboost
Fujitsu Siemens C19-4 TFT
AOpen 12x10x32
LG 12x DVD-Brenner

Leider nicht mehr ganz UpToDate - gerade der Speicher und die CPU-Leistung machen mir doch Schwierigkeiten wenn viel los ist.


----------



## Zeno (18. Januar 2007)

Intel C2D 2,4 GHz (E6600)@ 2x 3.0Ghz
WAKÜ
2GB RAM (Kingston 4-4-4-10)
P5N32-E SLI (Striker Extreme)
XFI-Elite Pro
Asus 8800GTS @ 600/1000 (bei handlungsbedarf 2te 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
1x 150 GB Raptor / 1x 74GB Raptor / 160GB Seagte
21" EIZO S2100W Schwarz


----------



## Mondenkynd (20. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab ein:

Windwos Vista Home Premium 32bit
19' LCD Bildschirm von HP
P4 2,4Ghz
1024MB RAM Infineon 333Mhz
Asus Mainboard
HIS X1300Pro Qturbo 256MB
Sounblaster Audigy
Razer Copperhead (rot) mit Razer eXactMat & Razer eXactRest
Razer Tarantula
3 Festplatten (insg. 800GB Festplatte)
1 DVD-Laufwerk (für Spiele mit Kopierschutz)
1 DVD Brenner
350W Netzteil (Dauerleistung)
Cooler Tower (mit 8 Lüftern)

Internet geht über nen MSI-Router via Netzwerkkabel
mit ner 6000er Leitung (höher geht nit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


Ich spare aber schon um ihn mal wieder aufzumotzen....wird wieder Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also für Gothic 3 reicht es aujedenfall und für WoW sowieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Echtor2k3 (21. Januar 2007)

Auszug aus meinem sysinfo-spam im irc xD
os[Linux 2.6.15-27-386 i686] distro[Debian testing/unstable] cpu[1 x Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 2.80GHz @ 3.41GHz] mem[Physical : 1011MB, 70.0% free] disk[Total : 143.87GB, 65.90% Free] video[nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT] sound[EMU10K1 - SB Live 5.1 [SB0220]
Naja Hardware is bei Linux nicht soo wichtig...es rennt sowieso immer xD und in sachen ladezeiten bei wow kann mich auch keiner mit w32 und 2gb ram toppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aimheld (25. Januar 2007)

Ich beneide euch so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kann ich wohl nicht so ganz mithalten.

Betriebssystem - Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2
CPU - Intel Pentium IIIE, 866 MHz (6.5 x 133)
Arbeitsspeicher	- 512 MB  (SDRAM)
Grafikkarte - NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 200  (64 M
Soundkarte - Creative EMU10K1 SB Live! Audio Processor
Festplatte - Maxtor 34098H4  (40 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
Optisches Laufwerk - DVD 16X
Maus - Logitech MX518
Monitor - Hansol 710D/710P  [17" CRT]
Internetverbindung - DSL 6000


----------



## roB.de (25. Januar 2007)

nun ich: 

-Sony VAIO Notebook
-Intel Core Duo 1.66 Ghz
-1 Gb DDR² Ram 533 mhz
-100 Gb/Go HDD
-15.4" WXGA X-Black LCD
-NVIDIA GeForce Go 7400 + TurboCache




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (26. Januar 2007)

Aldi-PC aus 2005 (und zufrieden mit dem Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), d.h.

Pentium D 2,4 (oder so) GHz
NVidia-Grafikkarte
1 G RAM
Soundkarte (Standard Einfach)
ACER 19"-TFT-Monitor (mit Pivot-Funktion, brauch man zwar nicht für WoW, wollte ich aber unbedingt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Logan Grimnar (30. Januar 2007)

Hab nen Amd 64 3800+ (2,4 ghz-3,1ghz)
2gb ram (kingston)
2*250gb WD (raid 0)
Sapphire X1900Gt-XT
benQ Fp 71g x (17")
lian li Pc V-300

Asus A8N-Vm
und ein beQuiet netzteil DP 530w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab nen Amd 64 3800+ (2,4 ghz-3,1ghz)
2gb ram (kingston)
2*250gb WD (raid 0)
Sapphire X1900Gt-XT
benQ Fp 71g x (17")
lian li Pc V-300

Asus A8N-Vm
und ein beQuiet netzteil DP 530w 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (30. Januar 2007)

OS - WinXP Professional
Board - MSI K8N Neo 4-F (939)
Prozessor - Athlon 64 3800+ X2 (939)
Grafik - 256 MB NVIDIA 7600GT PCI-E
RAM - 2048 MB DDR RAM
HDD - 250 GB, 7200rpm, 8MB und noch diverse 200er Platten die nich angeschlossen sind ^^
Brenner - 16x DVD+-RW Double Layer
Monitor - 17" Iiyama TFT
Maus - Razer Copperhead
Tastatur - Cherry (wasserdichte Variante ^^)


----------



## TaZz (30. Januar 2007)

Gaming 

Workstation:

Targa Notebook
1 GB Ram
Ati Radeon 9800 Pro
3 GHz

So das sind ein paar grobe Daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. Januar 2007)

Dann poste ich mal meine private Ausrüstung:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Intel Core2 Duo Extreme Quadpumped (QX670)
1 x Geforce 8800 GTX
Mainboard - Asus Strike Extreme
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 500GB SATA
RAM - 4 GB Corsair RAM DDR2 PC800
Monitor - 24" 16:9 TFT EIZO
Keyboard - Logitech G15
Maus - Microsoft Habu


----------



## Monolith (30. Januar 2007)

Nichts Besonderes dabei:

+ Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor @ 2,933 GHZ
+ 1024 mb Arbeitsspeicher
+ Geforce 6600gt
+ 200 GB Festplatte

+ Acer 17" LCD
+ Keyboard - Logitech Media Keyboard
+ Mouse - Logitech Mx518
+ Soundsystem - Logitech Z3


----------



## Jackie Boy (30. Januar 2007)

Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor 3,4 Ghz
2024 MB Arbeitspeicher
GeForce 7800GT
Asus P5GD1 - FM

Monitor 17 Zoll von LG
Maus Logitech® MX™ Revolution
Tastatur Logitech® Media Keyboard Elite
Sound Logitech® X-230

das ist erst mal das grobe ^^ nichts besonders halt


----------



## Skoo (30. Januar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Dann poste ich mal meine private Ausrüstung:
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Intel Core2 Duo Extreme Quadpumped (QX670)
> ...




Hmm, das hört sich eher wie wunschdenken an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (30. Januar 2007)

Ist aber in der Tat mein PC, ich gebe zu, auch erst seit gestern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (30. Januar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Ist aber in der Tat mein PC, ich gebe zu, auch erst seit gestern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab grad meine Tastatur vollgesabbert... krieg ich Ersatz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragereaver (3. Februar 2007)

Windows Vista Ultimate

Amd 64 3700+getaktet auf 4000+
Ati x1800gto flashed auf x1800xl
Asus A8N SLI Premium
1536 DDR-RAM
17 Zoll Samsung
Zboard
Slide Optical 1600dpi


----------



## Veromsi (5. Februar 2007)

Laptop:

Core Duo Prozessor T2500
Geforce GO 7900GS 512MB
240GB Dual HDD
2GB DDR2
17" WXGA+ 400-nit ACER Crystalbrite LCD (klingt irgendwie gefährlich o_O)

Meinen alten Rechner kannste vergessen...


----------



## ToKaPo (5. Februar 2007)

Intel Pentium IV 3,0 Ghz
1 GB DDR-RAM
Powercolor Radeon x800 Pro (256 MByte)
120 GB Festplatte
DVD Brenner
DVD Laufwerk
Logitech MX 518 Optical Mouse
ViewSonic Multifunktions-Keybord
ViewSonic VX 912 19" TFT
DELL 5.1 Soundsystem
Plantronics Gamecom Pro 1 Headset


Ist ursprünglich nen Dell Dimension 8300 und mittlerweile gut 3 Jahre alt. Die alte Ati Radeon 9800 Pro wurde vor nem Jahr durch die Powercolor Radeon x800 Pro ersetzt und vor gut 2 Jahren hab ich mir den 19" TFT geleistet. 
Spätestens für Age of Conan muss dann wohl mal nen neuer her... ^^


----------



## Tyrbal (7. Februar 2007)

Hab Drei Rechner.

1. AMD 2400+
K7NCR18D Pro II
Be Qwiet! 420 Watt Netzteil
1Gig Dualchannel DDR Ram Mit Ramkühlung
GeForce 4 Ti4600 128Ram
Digitaler Soundkarte Creativlabs
Gig Lan
Thermaltake Xaser3 Miditower blau mit Fenster im Seitenteil

2. AMD 3400+
Asus A7N8X Deluxe
2Gig Dualchannel DDR Ram Mit Ramkühlung
ATI X800 256 Ram
3 Irgendwiewas WD Platten
Gig Lan
Verkratztes Gehäuse das schon mehr Lans gesehen hat als du

3. 486 DX 100
512 MB SDRAM
Diamond 330 + 2 Dianond Monster gekoppelt (Voodoo 2)
Digitale Soundkarte mir zwei Etagen

Und in meiner Wohnung hab ich DSL 1000 von 1&1

Die Rechner sind halt so das ich damit regelmäßig auf LAN-Partys gehen kann.


----------



## animonda (8. Februar 2007)

1.) 
AMD X2 3800
2GB RAM
NVidia 7600GT

22" TFT

2.) 1.) Notebook

Pentium M
2GB RAM
2x80GB Platten
NVidia GO 6800

17" TFT - 1440x900

3.) 2.) Notebook

Pentium 4M
2BG
60GB Platte
herausnehmbare Tastatur !

15" TFT mit nativer Auflösung von 1600x1200 Punkten ! Lupe inc.

4.) 3.) Notebook beruflich

Core 2 Duo
2GB RAM
ATI 7400 Mobile oder sowas in der Art
120GB Platte
Port Replikator

15" - 1280x800


----------



## Stilldown (8. Februar 2007)

Typ : Intel® Centrino® Duo Mobiltechnologie integriert im Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor T5500, Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Netwerkunterstützung und Intel® 945PM Express Chipsatz 
Clock speed : 1.66 GHz 
Front side bus : 667 MHz 
2nd level cache : 2 MB 
2.048 (1.024+1.024) MB 

Bildschirmdiagonale : 17 " 
Typ : Toshiba TruBrite® WXGA+ TFT Bildschirm 
Auflösung : 1.440 x 900 pixels 

Hersteller : NVIDIA® 
Typ : NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7900 
RAM : 256 MB 
RAM Typ : DDR3 Video RAM 
Angeschlossener Bus : 16x PCI Express 

Vor 3 Woche gekauft bin mega Zufrieden und für mich einfach Perfect da ich selten @Home bin.


----------



## Fubbiz (8. Februar 2007)

hmm Beruflich könnte hier 25 unterschiedliche systeme auflisten gestern erst 10 neue Core Duo 3,4Ghz bekommen und div. Boards und was mach ich damit?
Auf DOS-Ebene RAM testen lol^^

Neeed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wokaleun (9. Februar 2007)

Intel Celeron D326 ( 2,5Ghz)

Geil 1ghz Arbeitsspeicher 

200 GB + 80 GB Festplatte 

Windoofs XP

ATI Redeon X1300 128 MB


----------



## dejaspeed (10. Februar 2007)

Athlon 64 3700+ 

1 GB Ram 

Geforce 7600GT 

80+160 GB HD 

Gerade erst Frisch aufgerüstet , der alte warn 2600er Athlon mit ner GF6600GT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Februar 2007)

Fubbiz schrieb:


> hmm Beruflich könnte hier 25 unterschiedliche systeme auflisten gestern erst 10 neue Core Duo 3,4Ghz bekommen und div. Boards und was mach ich damit?
> Auf DOS-Ebene RAM testen lol^^
> 
> Neeed
> ...




Dann könnte ich aber auch von dem tollen neuen Rack erzählen das zwei XEON's drin hat und 4 Kerne hat *g*
(Und onboardgrafik... *g* )


----------



## Takiro (10. Februar 2007)

INTEL Dual Core 2,4 Ghz
1x Geforce 8800 GTS
Mainboard - Asus P5B
500GB S ATA
RAM - 4 GB Corsair RAM DDR2 PC800
Monitor - 21" 16:9 TFT BenQ
Keyboard - ZBoard mit WoW Inlay
Maus - Logitech MX 1000


----------



## b4schdi (26. Februar 2007)

ich hab n normales system nix tolles nix schlechtes:
AMD atholon 3400+
1 k ram
nvidia geforce 6600 gt 256 mb
und n nvidia mainboard mit sound on board usw...
dazu noch meine logitech mx 510 xD
und so n alter röhren 19 zoll screen^^
naja zum WoWen reichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greetz


----------



## splen (27. Februar 2007)

Chieftec Mesh Midi Tower
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Asus P5N-E SLI (nForce 650i SLI)  
2048MB Corsair ValueSelect DDR2-667 CL5 (2x 1024M 
ATI Radeon X1900 XT 512MB (mit Arctic Cooling Accelero X2 Lüfter)
250GB , 7200U/Min 8MB S-ATA2
250GB ICYBOX extern
be quiet! Straight Power 500W
Arctic-Cooling CPU Freezer 7 Pro (92mm Lüfter, Heatpipe)
Noiseblocker EvolutionEQ Platinium Gehäuse-Schalldämmung
Logitech G15 Keyboard
Logitech MX518 Mouse
BenQ FP91GX 19" TFT

Den Rechner hab ich bei nenotec.de bestellt und fertig montiert bekommen. kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. Top Ware, super Service und erstklassige Verarbeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (27. Februar 2007)

B3N schrieb:


> Dann poste ich mal meine private Ausrüstung:
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> Intel Core2 Duo Extreme Quadpumped (QX670)
> ...



darf ich fragen was das gekostet hat? oder gilt bei dir das sprichwort "die lady genießt und schweigt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mann son system will ich mir die nächsten wochen auch zulegen, denk aber dass die 8800GTx der 8880GTS weichen muss und 4gb ram 2gb ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dan (27. Februar 2007)

B3N, der alte Proll. Aber das Teil ist echt schick und ganz nebenbei beheizt es auch noch die buffed-WG im Winter. :-P

Ich zock und arbeite an diesem Laptop:
Modell:  Dell XPS m1710
CPU:     2,00 GHz CentrinoDuo
RAM:     2 GB Ram
GFX:     256 MB GeForce 7900GS
Screen: 17'' Wide TFT 1920*1200
Sound:  Medusa 5.1 Mobile Edition

Daheim schließ ich noch externe Sachen an:
Screen: 26'' Acer AL2616Wsd Wide TFT 1920*1200
Keys:    ZBoard mit WoW-Keyset


----------



## glacios (27. Februar 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> B3N, der alte Proll.



loooool das ja mal lustig :-D. klingt irgendwie nach: "mein auto, mein haus, meine yacht...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dan schrieb:


> Ich zock und arbeite an diesem Laptop:
> Modell:  Dell XPS m1710
> CPU:     2,00 GHz CentrinoDuo
> RAM:     2 GB Ram
> ...



jo das altbekannte gamer-notebook von dell. hab ich mir auch überlegt zuzulegen, finde aber preis/leistung höchstens befriedigend; da kriegt man bei anderen herstellern für weniger geld besseres.
außerdem finde ich das desgin zu prollig und mit seinen 4000g auch zu schwer. besonders mobil ist es nicht (liegt auch am großendisplay), weshalb es für mich nicht sinnvoll erscheint, denn ich krieg viel billiger einen viel besseren pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...so ich glaub etz hab ich genügend gemeckert, will ja nicht dass hier noch jemand weint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach nochwas: 26"??? boah *staun*! ich dachte acer hat nur maximal 24"...auf der herstellerseite selber steht auch nichts von 26". wo kriegt man den denn her?


----------



## Dan (27. Februar 2007)

Zum Beispiel HIER :-)

Und mit der Mobiliät hast du beim Dell Notebook recht. Das ist eher ein mobiler Desktop und weniger für nen Arbeitstag auf der Parkbank gedacht, zumal das Netzteil schon ein Kilo wiegt und nicht so einfach in die Hosentasche passt. :-P
Da es mein Hauptrechner ist, macht mir das aber nix aus. Hab an allen wichtigen Orten (Arbeit, Zuhaus, Reisekoffer) separate Netzteile versteckt und trag nur den blanken Lappi durch die Gegend. :-)
Hab halt gern alle Daten immer zentral gelagert und abrufbereit.


----------



## Saintsfield (4. März 2007)

also


ASUS Gamer Notebook
d.h.: Maus dazu und Carbon Design  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hardware:
IntelCore Duo (ka wieviel GHZ)
140GByte Speicher
2Gig RAM
GeForce 7200Go (oder so)
15"5 ClearView Bildschirm
Maus: Logitech MX518
ein/ausschalt knop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jaaa


----------



## Zeno (5. März 2007)

Dan schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel HIER :-)
> 
> Und mit der Mobiliät hast du beim Dell Notebook recht. Das ist eher ein mobiler Desktop und weniger für nen Arbeitstag auf der Parkbank gedacht, zumal das Netzteil schon ein Kilo wiegt und nicht so einfach in die Hosentasche passt. :-P
> Da es mein Hauptrechner ist, macht mir das aber nix aus. Hab an allen wichtigen Orten (Arbeit, Zuhaus, Reisekoffer) separate Netzteile versteckt und trag nur den blanken Lappi durch die Gegend. :-)
> Hab halt gern alle Daten immer zentral gelagert und abrufbereit.



Darum laufen solche Notebooks auch unter der rubrik "Desktop-Replacement"


----------



## LordSubwoof (6. März 2007)

daheim fest hab ich:


Intel C2D E6700@3GHz
2GB Corsair Dominator
GeForce 8800GTX
EVGA 680SLI
80GB Raptor + 250GB Speicherplatte

aso ja die bewegten Bildchen erscheinen auf einem 22" TFT von Packard Bell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mobil gezockt wird im Moment noch auf:


Asus G2 Notebook 17"

T7200er Proz
2GB Ram
160GB Platte
Radeon Mobile X1700


Das Lappi wird aber wohl wieder abschied nehmen müssen und wird in 2 Wochen getauscht gegen das FJ-S Amilo XI1554, find die Graka vom Asus irgendwie schlecht.


----------



## voss@wow (12. März 2007)

Ich hab:
Intel core 2 Duo E6600
2Gig ram
Gainward 6800Gs mit 512MB
Windows Vista Home Premium
Eingabe: Logitech G15 und Logitech RX1000


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

Ich bin noch in der etwas älteren Gegend xD

2,4 Ghz
1GB-Ram
600GB Festplatte
17-Zoll Flachbildschirm
6kb/s DSL
GeForce 5600 
Windows XP SP2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (19. März 2007)

CPU: INTEL Core 2 Duo E6600, 2 x 2,40GHz, S-775
Mainboard: S-775 ASUS P5N32-E SLI, ATX
Ram: PC2-667 MHz, CL5, Samsung Original 1GB
Graka: ASUS EN7950GT/HTDP, GeForce 7950 GT, 512MB GDDR3
Bildschirm: BenQ FP222Wa, 22", 1680x1050
Betriebssystem: Vista ulti =)


----------



## StoneSour (21. März 2007)

So etz Post ich mal meinen Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6700 ; 2x 2,67 GHz
Mainboard: Asus D5HW Deluxe
Ram: 2GB  G.Skill
GraKa: GeForce 8800 GTX
Monitor: BenQ FP91GX (4ms)
Netzteil: BeQuiet! 650watt
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker
OS: XP Professional (da Vista noch zu unausgereift ist)
Maus: Razer Copperhead 
Pad: Slickride Counter Mousepad
Keyboard: Logitech G15 (einfach nur geil durch die 18 G-Tasten mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja und ab nächsten Monat bin ich dann auch endlich noch mit *VDSL* ausgestattet *gg*

Gruß StoneSour 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (21. März 2007)

2Gig G.skill, C2D E6600, Asus irgendwas , Evga Geforce 7950 GT 
netzteil ??? , Thermaltake Tsunami gehäuse, XP Prof  , geliebte G7 + G11
genauso wie Logitech Headset Welches kA 

das einzige was mir im zusammenhang mit wow nicht gefällt is mein  19" BenQ 
definitiv zu klein wenn ich mir manche bildschirme mit 1900 x 1200 wide anschau werd ich neidisch 
da passen soviele addons drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2007)

Alle unwissenden mögen einen Blick in meine Signatur werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

PC:
Pentium 4 3.2 GHz mit HT
1024 DDR RAM 400 MHz
ASUS P4 800 DELUX
80 GB
Club 6600 GT
17 Zoll Sony TFT
WinXP Professional

Notebook:
Pentium M 2.0 GhHz
1024 DDR2 RAM
100 GB
x700pro
DVD-Brenner
15.4 Zoll
WinXP Professional


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

*CPU:* AMD Athlon64 3500+ ~2,2Ghz Sockel 939
*Mainboard:* ASUS A8N32-SLI
*Ram:* 1GB DDR Ram PC3200/400Mhz von hama
*Grafik:* Connect3D ATI Radeon X1900XTX
*HDD: *Samsung 160GB HDD SataII
*Monitor:* 19" LCD Monitor 4ms von BenQ
*System:* Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate


----------



## lobomatrix (29. März 2007)

P4 2800
asus p4p800se 
2x 512mb DDram dualchannel
on bord sound 
Ati 1950 pro 
razer krait


----------



## Cilméron (29. März 2007)

core 2 duo 6400
2 gb dual channel ddr ram
geforce 9600
2 19" Monitore
300 GB Raid 0 
Soundblaster X-FI 5.1
Vista Ultimate


----------



## Anokhi (29. März 2007)

Centrino Duo (T2300@2x1.67GHz)
1 GB Ram
GeForce Go 7600
1x 15.4" TFT
Interne 120GB Platte, zusätzlich eine 500GB externe
Windows XP Pro, Logitech G15, Razer Diamondback.

500W Labtech 2.1 System dazu noch.


----------



## Alman (29. März 2007)

> geforce 9600



lololol!


----------



## GreatJ (30. März 2007)

ASRock K8 nf3
AMD 64 3200+
2x 512mb ram no name
GeForce 6600LE 256mb
...80GB platte...*hust*
LG DVD-Laufwerk
LG DVD Brenner
Revoltec Lightboard
Logitech MX518
hama R200 2.1 
nich unbedingt das beste aber auch nich das schlechteste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cilméron (30. März 2007)

Alman schrieb:


> lololol!


Ich hab bestimmt schon erwähnt dass ich aus der Zukunft komme?


----------



## Teorlinas (31. März 2007)

Mein SYS steht in meiner Sig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklander (31. März 2007)

Amd Athlon 64 x2 4600+

2 GB DDR2 Dual Channel Ram

Ati Radeon x1900xtx 512mb

Msi K9N Platinum

Sata2 2xSamsun Sp2004C 200GB

Creative SB X-Fi


----------



## Kalie (2. April 2007)

Prozessor:             Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor E6600 @ X6800+
Prozessorkühler:    Wasserkühlung intern
Mainboard:            EVGA nForce 680i SLI 775
Arbeitsspeicher:     2048MB DDR2 Corsair™ XMS2 Speicher PC800
Grafikkarte:          2x 640MB NVIDIA® Geforce™ 8800GTS PCI Express DVI SLI
Festplatte:             500GB 7200upm SATA 8MB Cache 

Kein geruckel mehr in IF vor der Bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacknight (3. April 2007)

lol Kalie, wieviel haste da liegengelassen? dein SLI verbund kostet ja schonmal 1000 €  -.-^^

MEIN SCHATZZZZZ.... =D

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ BOX, Socket AM2, Dual Core
GeForce 7900GT Asus
Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe, nForce 590 SLI, mit passivem Kühler *sabber*
Kingston ValueRAM, Kit 2x1GB, DDR2, PC2-4200
Kingston ValueRAM, Kit 2x1GB, DDR2, PC2-4200
Nexus Breeze, Silent Case, Schallgedämmt, 400W
2*Samsung SP2504C, P120, 7200rpm, 8MB, 250GB, SATA, Silent
Razer Copperhead 2000dpi, Tempest Blue
2* BenQ FP93GX, 19" Monitor, 2ms
Lian Li LCD-Panel TR-3A, silber, Lüftersteuerung

Windows Vista

absolut keine Probs mit Games, wobei ich rein Beruflich langsam wieder aufstocken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüssle Blacki


----------



## Kalie (3. April 2007)

tjajaja wenig wars nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



keine Probs mit Vista ??? Respekt! Ich habe es wieder gegen XP getauscht da das "relativ" super läuft, was ich von Vista nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Skoo (11. April 2007)

Hmm Kalie, dein pc klingt nach fertig-Pc von nem Anbieter ala Ultraforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalie (12. April 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Hmm Kalie, dein pc klingt nach fertig-Pc von nem Anbieter ala Ultraforce
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ja, war ein fertig-PC  (*heul* dass ich das zugeben muss ^^) allerdings von XMX (lahoo)
Ich hatte diesmal keine Lust auf eigenbau und mit dem Einzelkauf der Hardware wäre ich 
wesentlich teurer gekommen.

Aber ich kann nur eins sagen: Das Ding rennt wie Schmitt's Katze auf LSD, einfach göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soundblaster (14. April 2007)

Habe nen pentium d 820+ dual core 2,8 ghz (übertackt bar bis 3,8 bzw 3,9)
1gb ddr2 667 von mdt
ne ati radeon x1600 pro 512mb von powercolor
ne realtek hd 7.1 onboard sound karte
nen Asrock 4coredual-vsta mainboard (is agp und pci-e fähig)
und 260gb hdd

und für die die es genauer haben wollen
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 
       Machine name: 
   Operating System: Windows XP Professional 
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
       System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: Intel® Pentium® D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs)
             Memory: 1024MB RAM
          Page File: 898MB used, 1563MB available
        Windows Dir: D:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)






---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: RADEON X1600 Series 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI display adapter AGP (0x71C2)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)

   Display Memory: 512.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (85Hz)
          Monitor: Plug und Play-Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6587 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail


-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio output
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_18491E01&REV_1000
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 9/12/2006 13:27:00, 4381184 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 31
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 31
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
         Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5296 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 9/12/2006 13:27:00, 4381184 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 17.1 GB
Total Space: 117.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y120M0

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 5.4 GB
Total Space: 78.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: Maxtor 6Y080L0

      Drive: E:
 Free Space: 13.1 GB
Total Space: 58.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: IC35L060AVER07-0

      Drive: F:
      Model: LITE-ON LTR-48246K

      Drive: G:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: TV Card 7134




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

Board: ASUS P5LD2

CPU: INTEL Core2Duo E6400 (2x 2,13 GHz)

RAM: 2x 1024MB OCZ Gold GX XTC Dual Channel (667 MHz)

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon X1950XT

Soundkarte: Creative Soundblaster Live! 5.1 Digital

Monitor: ViewSonic VX922 19" TFT & Belinea101570 15" TFT

DVD-Brenner: DVD-RAM: LG GSA-4163B / DVD-+RW: TEAC DV-W512G

Maus: Razer Diamondback Magma

Tastatur: Logitech G11

Mauspad: Steelpad 4S

Kopfhörer: Sennheiser PC150

Internet: DSL6000 ohne FP

Festplatten: 300 GB SATA-II und 2x 120 GB + 80 GB IDE = 620 GB

System: Windows XP Pro + SP2


----------



## Brixx (14. April 2007)

Geforce 8800GTX Watercooled Ultraforece Edition
2 GB Ram OCZ eXtreme 1000mhz
E4300@E6800 2x3.0Ghz ( Doppelkorn ... versteht ihr ? Doppelkorn ... chrchrhchrchr )


----------



## DomiJi (2. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2800 Mhz (fürn Single Core rennt er gut *g*)
- MSI K8T Neo V2
- 2x512 MB GEIL DDR Ram PC 3200
- Gigabyte GeForce 7600 GS 256 MB @ 450 Mhz
- Terratec Aureon 5.1
- Seagate 120 Gb 7200 Upm 8 Mb Cache


Zocke WOW in 1600x1200 mit 85 Hz in 24 Bit und allen Details auf Max.
Habe durchgängig zwischen 42 und 85 Frames.


----------



## Mirage_DU (8. Mai 2007)

CPU: Intel Core2Duo 6600 (2,4 Ghz, falls benötigt dank Wasserkühlung noch problemlos um einiges übertacktbar)
Mainboard: Asus P5B Deluxe
RAM: 2GB Corsair Twin2X
Grafik: 2x Asus X1950 Pro
Monitor: Samsung 215TW, 21" Widescreen TFT (Auflösung 1680x1050)
Sound: Creative XFi
Soundwidergabe: Razer Barracuda
Maus: Razer Copperhead
Tastatur: Razer Tarantula
Festplatte: Diverse ATA & S-ATA Platten insgesammt knapp über 900 GB (eigentlich eher uninteressant)


----------



## Nudl (12. Mai 2007)

Intel Dual Core 6300 @ 1800 MHZ
Redeon RX9950
1 Gig ram (fragt mich nich von was)
ja öööhm ^^ des war des tolle an meinem pc wobei ich eig nur auf des erste richtig stolz bin und auf meine maus (ne Mx518 von Logitech) +keyboard ( Saitek Eclipse so rot leuchtend schwarzes design mit grauen tasten)


----------



## Noxiel (12. Mai 2007)

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 5000+
Mainboard: Asus M2R32-MVP
Graka: Ati Radeon 1950Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB RAM


Achne halt, ich hab schon wieder geträumt. *hmpf*

AMD Athlon 64 3700+
Ati Radeon 9700Pro
1GB RAM


----------



## JanR (14. Mai 2007)

2,8 Dule Core 
256 Mb Nividia Grafik 
160 Gb Festplatte 
1024 Mb Arbeitsspeicher
19" Zoll Widescreen Monitor


----------



## Monolith (14. Mai 2007)

Mal eine Zwischenfrage: Was bringt das Auflisten von PC-Daten?
Da kann ich mir auch Rechner auf den Internetseiten der Hersteller anschauen. Da sehe ich auch Wörter wie "Geforce7600", "5 GB RAM", etc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (14. Mai 2007)

eigentlich nix aber du weist ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.sysprofile.de/id23286


----------



## Carcharoth (14. Mai 2007)

http://www.sysprofile.de/id30827
Mein neuer.. (wobei neu fast schon wieder alt ist.. der is mittlerweile 3 Wochen alt!!) *g*


----------



## WOW-Freak23 (16. Mai 2007)

Hier mal meine freakige hardware:

IntelQuadCore CPU,
2x NVidia Geforce 8800GTX im SLI-Modus,
4GB Ram,
2Terabyte Festplattenplatz (externe Festplatten dazu gerechnet),
2 Blue_Raid DVD-Brenner 
und zu guter letzt noch nen 30Zoll TFT-Monitor

Wer davon den Preis wissen will soll ihn selber herausfinden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Mai 2007)

Von Beruf Sohn, wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redis (17. Mai 2007)

Grafikkarte: MSI NX 8800 GTX
Prozessor:   E 6600
Minboard:    P5W DH Deluxe
Arbeitssp.:   Corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 DDR2-800 2x1024MB
..........


----------



## glacios (17. Mai 2007)

WOW-Freak23 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine freakige hardware:
> 
> IntelQuadCore CPU,
> 2x NVidia Geforce 8800GTX im SLI-Modus,
> ...



Mal abgesehn davon, dass ich dir nicht glaube und wahrscheinlich kein anderer hier (dein Name sagt schon alles!), muss man überhaupt erst mal - tschuldigung - so dämlich sein, so ein System zu kaufen! Du bist sicher so ein weiteres bemitleidenswertes Kind, das seine mangelnde Männlichkeit (Stichwort: noch kein Haar aufm Sack) durch übergroße PCs kompensiert (oder eher kompensieren will) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Skoo (18. Mai 2007)

Glacios, das is einfach nur sein Wunschsystem.


----------



## Yven (19. Mai 2007)

hmm...also mein system zum zocken (hab noch ein etwas kleineres zum täglichen arbeiten) sieht so aus:

AMD64 4000+ (Venice, wenn ich das recht im Kopf habe)
Asus A8N-SLI deluxe
Club3d X800XL (modifiziert mit nem Zalman-Kühler)
2GB RAM von MDT
zwei 36GB-Raptoren von WD im Raid0


----------



## Râr_Rajaxx (20. Mai 2007)

DuoCore E6600
2 GB Ram
8800 GTX 756 MB


----------



## wurstfinger5000 (21. Mai 2007)

DuoCore E6600
2 GB Ram
8800 GTX 328 MB


alle Settings und Auflösung auf MAX, meist um die 80 fps~ in IF am ah um die 50 fps was will man mehr?


----------



## kuchenbob (24. Mai 2007)

core 2 duo E6300
geforce 8800gts
2 gig ram
LG 22" widescreen monitor


----------



## Seyfiroth (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,ich habe:

Core2Duo E6600
2Gb DDR2 Ram
Geforce 8800 GTX
160Gb HDD

20" LCD 16ms


----------



## Naff2 (24. Mai 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon, dass ich dir nicht glaube und wahrscheinlich kein anderer hier (dein Name sagt schon alles!), muss man überhaupt erst mal - tschuldigung - so dämlich sein, so ein System zu kaufen! Du bist sicher so ein weiteres bemitleidenswertes Kind, das seine mangelnde Männlichkeit (Stichwort: noch kein Haar aufm Sack) durch übergroße PCs kompensiert (oder eher kompensieren will)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so ein system kann auch nur von einem zusammengestellt werden der keine ahnung hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (24. Mai 2007)

Intel Pentium D.
6,4 Ghz
DDR2-RAM 2x 1024 MB DDR2-667
SATA 3x 300GB/8MB
ATI Radeon HD 2900
XP Prof
Razer Diamondback

Edit: Monitor-> Novita 19Zoll


----------



## glacios (25. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Intel Pentium D.
> 6,4 Ghz
> DDR2-RAM 2x 1024 MB DDR2-667
> SATA 3x 300GB/8MB
> ...



ATI-Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Wie schlägt sich so die HD? Die soll doch sogar schlechter sein als die 8800gts und dazu noch teurer? Haste mal nen erfahrungsbericht zu der? Würd mich mal intressieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (25. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Intel Pentium D.
> 6,4 Ghz
> DDR2-RAM 2x 1024 MB DDR2-667
> SATA 3x 300GB/8MB
> ...




Hmm, die 6,4 Ghz bezweifel ich mal ganz stark....


----------



## framecounter (25. Mai 2007)

Nächste Woche kommt mein neuer PC, Hardware wie folgt:

Proxi: Intel Core Duo E6600
Mainboard: MSI P965 Platinum
Speicher: GEIL DIMM DDR-2 800 2x1024
GraKa: Asus Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
HDD: 120 GB Western Digital (genügen vollkommen!, leider noch IDE)
Moni: BenQ FP93GX

mein momentanes System hingegen *schäm*:

Proxi: Athlon XP 1700+
Mainboard: Elitegroup K7S5A
Speicher: noname 512MB DDR (und WoW ruckelt und zuckelt dass man davon Augenschmerzen bekommt)
GraKa: Ati Radeon 9600 Pro

Bin froh, dass ich mir nach nun 6 Jahren endlich mal einen neuen PC angeschafft habe, hoffentlich klappt alles, dann poste ich hier ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen, Soft-Modded PC.


----------



## Pordylox (26. Mai 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Hmm, die 6,4 Ghz bezweifel ich mal ganz stark....



Duron mein digga,
2x 3,2 Ghz.

Spiele die also 6,4 benötigen... laufen super flüssig. Software die soviel benötigt... auch... Hardware... (?) auch.

Ok... kuss mein Hasi und tschaui


----------



## Skoo (27. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Duron mein digga,
> 2x 3,2 Ghz.
> 
> Spiele die also 6,4 benötigen... laufen super flüssig. Software die soviel benötigt... auch... Hardware... (?) auch.
> ...



Erstmal: Intel?Duron? haben se den namen AMD abgelauft?
Und 2 Kerne ergeben nicht doppelte Takraten, deiner läuft trotzdem nur mit 3.2Ghz je Kern.


----------



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

erstens 2*Kerne ergeben keine doppelte mhz zahlen
zweitens ein Intel Pentium D hat keine 2 Kerne sondern nur HT, das heißt dem System werden 2 Kerne "vorgegaugelt"
drittens Duron bei Intel, dachte immer die gabs nur von AMD
viertens ein Board das einen Pentium D untersützt, unterstützt sicher keine 2900 HD 
füntens seit wann is bitte die 2900 HD den jetzt schon zu haben, direkt bei AMD gekauft oder wie ?

ich bezweifel einfach mal, dass es dieses system in deinem Zimmer gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (28. Mai 2007)

@Naff2: Dein Pentium D kann schon 2 Kerne haben, kommt ganz auf die Modellnummer an. Des kleinste war der D 805. Und solange des board nen PCIex16-steckplatz hat, kann da natürlich eine HD2900 XT drauf laufen, welche natürlich auch schon zu haben ist, nur die HD 2400/2600er serie is noch net zu haben. :/


----------



## Naff2 (28. Mai 2007)

ka jetzt mit den Boarden, hatte immer nur AMD, aber ein Pentium hat bestimmt keine 2 Kerne sondern nur HT


----------



## Skoo (28. Mai 2007)

Wie ich sagte Naff2, die Modelle der Pentium D reihe ab nr. 805 haben alle 2 echte kerne.

http://www.intel.com/products/processor_nu...t/pentium_d.htm


----------



## Rinkon (31. Mai 2007)

ich habe : 3.06Ghz Intel Pentium 4 524
               2GB ram
               1600pro(256M


hätte gerne^^:Core 2 Duo E6600
                      Geforce 8800GTX
                      3,5Gb RAM

naja großer unterschied oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustyOn3 (2. Juni 2007)

*CPU:* Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2x 2.40Ghz, 4MB L2 Cache, 1066mhz QP FSB
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling Alpine 7
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte 965P-DS3
*RAM:* Corsair XMS2 PRO 2x 1024 MB DDR2-800, 4-4-4-12 Latenzen
*VGA:* XFX Nvidia GeForce 7900 GT XXX, GPU OC @ 590mhz, VRam OC @ 880mhz
*Sound:* Realtek 5.1 Sound Onboard
*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 2x 160GB, S-ATA, 7.200 U/min., 8MB Cache
*PSU:* Be Quiet! 420 Watt
*O/S: *Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 32bit
*I-Connection:* nord-com DSL 6000, W-LAN
*Maus:* Logitech MX-510
*Tastatur:* Fujitsu-Siemens Standard
*Headset:* SpeedLink SL-8740
*Monitor:* miro 17" CRT, 1280x1024 @ 60hz

*26.Juli 2007 Cooler Master Stacker 831 Case*
*2008:* Multi-Kern-CPU, Zalman CNPS9700LED, 4GB RAM DDR2-1066/DDR3, GeForce 9800er/8800GTX, Vista Ultimate 64bit

Hardware ist mein absolutes Hobby!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (2. Juni 2007)

Prozessor: Intel Core2Duo E6400 (2x 2,14 Ghz)
Motherboard: ASUS P5B
RAM: 2048 MB DDR2/400Mhz (2x Kingsont 1024)
Grafikkarte: Sapphire X1950XT 256MB
Soundkarte: Creative SB Audigy SE 7.1
Betriebssystem: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 930BF (19", 4:3) [derzeit]; Samsung Syncmaster 225BW (22", 16:10) [ab Juni]
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Razer DeathAdder
Headset: Sennheiser PC 165 USB
Soundanlage: Logitech Z-4
Verbindung: DSL 6000 mit FastPath

So, das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chowaren (3. Juni 2007)

*CPU*: Athlon64 X2 3800+
*Mainboard*: ASUS A8R32-MVP Deluxe
*RAM*: 2x1GB (weiss nich mehr was für Marke)
*VGA*: ASUS EAX1950XT
*Sound*: Realtek 5.1 Sound Onboard + Creative Soundblaster Audigy 4
*HDD*: Samsung 120GB, Maxtor 250GB, Maxtor 500GB (extern), Samsung 160GB (extern)
*O/S*: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Edition 32bit
*I-Connection*: Arcor DSL 6000, W-LAN
*Maus*: Razer Diamondback
*Tastatur*: Logitech Media Keyboard
*Headset*: Saitek GH50
*Monitor*: Samsung  SyncMaster 710N 17" CRT, 1280x1024 @ 60hz


----------



## Thufeist (11. Juni 2007)

Pfotenhauer schrieb:


> Tryan Thunder K8QSD (Board)



Das Teil ist aber von Tyan und nicht Tryan.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frage mich gerade was du damit bitte bearbeitest?!

Mein System:
*Gehäuse:* Chieftec GIGA Series
*Mainboard:* ASRock Dual SATA 2
*CPU:* AMD Athlon 64 3000+
*Ram:* 2x 512MB Corsair VS PC400
*Festplatten:* Seagate 80GB, Western Digital 120GB
*Grafikkarte:* ATI Radeon X1950 Pro Extreme
*Laufwerke:* LG DVD Multibrenner
*Netzteil:* Levicom 450W (Fester Kabelbaum)
*Kühlung:* Zerotherm BTF90


----------



## Borknorg (15. Juni 2007)

Ab nächster Woche steht bei mir:
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Midi Tower Centurion blau 
Motherboard: ASRock ALIVEFIRE-ESATA 2, AMD Sockel 
Prozessor: AMD AThlon 64 X2 6000+ / 3000MHZ 
Netzteil: be quiet! Stragihtpower 550W 
RAM: OCZ Memory, 4 GB ATI Crossfire * 
Floppy: Diskettenlaufwerk /Cardreader 
Harddisk: HD Samsung SpinPoint T166, 500GB, 7200 RPM 
Grafikkarte: ASUS Radeon 2900XT/HTVDI, 512MB, GDDR3 
CDDVD Player, und Brenner 
Soundkarte: Onboard 
BS: Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit


----------



## Taonas (16. Juni 2007)

So hier kommt mal mein System:

Computer:
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 2
      DirectX                                           4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           Intel Pentium 4A, 2600 MHz (26 x 100)
      Motherboard Name                                  MSI MS-6701 (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DIMM, Audio, LAN)                            
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   1536 MB  (DDR SDRAM)

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       Radeon X1950 Pro Secondary  (512 M
      Grafikkarte                                       Radeon X1950 Pro  (512 M
      Monitor                                           Plug und Play-Monitor [NoDB]  (509065534)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        SiS 7012 Audio Device

    Datenträger:
            Festplatte                                        ST3160021A  (160 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)

    Netzteil: Silent Power Supply von Arlt.com, 500W




Is nix weltbewegendes, aber WoW läuft gut und ohne in Shattrath oder in IF vor der Bank zu ruckeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MikkeyDee (17. Juni 2007)

Athlon FX 60 (2x 2600 MHz)
A8N-SLI Premium
2 GB RAM
Radeon X1900
160 GB IDE
Creative SB X-Fi
2x 19" TFT Dual Screen (LG)
Logitech G15
Logitech MX 518




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikunsun (17. Juni 2007)

http://www.sysprofile.de/id33869 hier mal von mir ^^


----------



## Agratell (19. Juni 2007)

Hier ist meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XySt (20. Juni 2007)

Windows XP Pro
Asus P5N32SLI-Deluxe
Intel Pentium IV 3,4 Ghz
1024 mb ddr2 667 mhz
Msi NX7900GT
19" Belinea
Razer Copperhead Tempest blue + Razer Mantis Control
300 gb Festplatte (leider schon voll)

mfg^^


----------



## glacios (21. Juni 2007)

Borknorg schrieb:


> Ab nächster Woche steht bei mir:
> Gehäuse: Cooler Master Midi Tower Centurion blau
> Motherboard: ASRock ALIVEFIRE-ESATA 2, AMD Sockel
> Prozessor: AMD AThlon 64 X2 6000+ / 3000MHZ
> ...



Naja das ist wohl nicht so optimal zusammengestellt. Falls du das noch schnell ändern kannst bis es kommt, so würde ich das an deiner Stelle tun:
1. Wenn du schon jetzt einen neuen Prozzi haben willst, dann ist es eigentlich Schwachsinn noch einen AMD zu nehmen, die sind genauso teuer bei schlechterer Leistung
2. 4GB RAM ist zuviel für Vista; es wird keine 4GB erkennen und außerdem brauchst du im Moment sowieso net so viel
3. Nimm keine HD 2900 die ist der 8800er Reihe von Nvidia deutlich unterlegen + teurer

Mein Sys:

Coolermaster Centurion 5
Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 @ 2,4 GHz
Zalman CNPS 9700 LED
Gigabyte DS3P Rev 3.3
2x1024MB MDT RAM 800MHZ
Sparkle 8800 GTX

Logitech MX518
Logitech UltraX Flat Keyboard

LG Flatron 204WT


----------



## Lorille (21. Juni 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> 2. 4GB RAM ist zuviel für Vista; es wird keine 4GB erkennen und außerdem brauchst du im Moment sowieso net so viel



64 bit Vista erkennt das.

On Topic:

Asus G1S 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und an Peripherie ein Medusa Mobile 5.1 und ne Razer Copperhead.


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (21. Juni 2007)

@glacios:

Hab fast nen Herzinfarkgekriegt ^^ Nicht optimal zusammengestellt aber zum Glück haste nicht das Netzteil oder sowas gemeint.

Der AMD 6000 leistet gleichviel bei Spielen wie das Intel-Pendant, die Grafikkarte ist erst am Anfang also da kann man noch was rausholen und deutlcih günstiger als die Geforce. Und das Ram hab ich 4GB weil das Betriebssystem kann man auch ersetzen, aber im 4er Pack wars günstiger ^^


----------



## Redis (21. Juni 2007)

Was sagt ihr zum Samsung SyncMaster 226BW.... denn find ich genil der tft ist billig und eifach nur spitze ich kann ihn nur jedem weiterempfehlen der einen 22" haben will und 3000 : 1 dynamischen Kontrast HDCP....  ^^ sehr nice


----------



## glacios (25. Juni 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> 64 bit Vista erkennt das.



Ich weiß, aber er hat ja auch geschrieben, dass er Vista 32 BIT hat!



Heinrich schrieb:


> @glacios:
> 
> Hab fast nen Herzinfarkgekriegt ^^ Nicht optimal zusammengestellt aber zum Glück haste nicht das Netzteil oder sowas gemeint.
> 
> Der AMD 6000 leistet gleichviel bei Spielen wie das Intel-Pendant, die Grafikkarte ist erst am Anfang also da kann man noch was rausholen und deutlcih günstiger als die Geforce. Und das Ram hab ich 4GB weil das Betriebssystem kann man auch ersetzen, aber im 4er Pack wars günstiger ^^



Der AMD leistet teilweise soviel wie der Core 2 Duo E6600, muss sich diesem aber oft geschlagen geben. Gut, dafür ist er auch etwas günstiger. Aber gerade bei Multimedia/Bildbearbeitung/Spielen ist AMD Intel meilenweit unterlegen! Hinzu kommt, dass du den Core 2 Duo viel höher übertakten kannst, da die von Haus aus noch längst nicht ausgereizt sind; der AMD ist aber schon so hoch getaktet wie nur möglich (selbst mit WaKü schafft man selten mehr als 3,25GHz bei 3,00GHz Standardtakt!). Du musst natürlich auch vergleichen, dass der E6600 nur bei 2,4GHz Standartakt ist und damit müsstest du rein leistungsmäßig den AMD 6000 mit dem X6800 Extreme vergleichen, da wäre er natürlich nichtmal anstatzweise konkurrenzfähig! Außerdem verbraucht der Athlon bei Leistung *50 %* mehr Strom! Also kauf dir nen Intel, damit liegste besser! (siehe auch hier oder hier)
Zur Graka: Alle ATI-Fanboys sagen das immer! Die Wahrheit ist aber, dass du selbst mit einem ausgereiften Treiber nie 10%  oder mehr als mit dem Ursprungstreiber rausholst und die HD2900 wird auf keinen Fall die 88ooGTX einholen. Selbst die 8800 GTS ist ein schweres Ziel und die ist ja auch noch mindestens 50€ billiger!
zum Ram: es macht ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn das Betriebssystem zu ersetzen wenn du dir jetzt das neueste + teuerste kaufst! Dann nimm lieber gleich zu einem geringeren Aufpreis das 64bit-System!

MFG


----------



## Spongebopp (25. Juni 2007)

Intel Core2Duo E6600
Nvidia GF 7950GX x2 per SLI gekoppelt... -> 1gig Grafikspeicher
2 Gig Ram
Creative Xfi Fatal1ty
Speedlink Medusa Home
Logitech G14
Logitech Mx500


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (27. Juni 2007)

Gute Ausführungen, leider aber nicht wirklich neutral. Du sagst, die ATI-"Fanboys" behaupten mehr leistung aus der Grafikkarte rauskitzeln zu können. Aber mit der 1950er waren es fast 30% und das haben damals doch auch nur die ATI-"Fanboys" angekündet. Die ATI 2900XT hat einen klaren Vorteil zur GTS - sie ist technisch besser - und nicht viel teurer. Das die ATI nicht ganz an die GTX rannreichen kann, ja das ist schade aber bei ATI ja schon fast üblich.

Der AMD-Prozessor hat einfach das viel bessere Preis, Leistungsverhältnis als das Intel-Pendant, zusätzlich habe ich nicht vor zu übertakten.


----------



## Babble (27. Juni 2007)

AMD 3800 64 bit
4GB Kingston Ram
ASUS Board (gute Frage welches)
2 * 500GB SATA HD
ATI Radeon 9800 PRO
2 * 19" TFT Belinea
Logitech Keyboard + Mouse


und zu gute letzt Windoof XP Pro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DinViesel (29. Juni 2007)

Bin nur ein Notebookuser:
FSC Amilo Xi1554
• Core 2 Duo T7200 2x 2.00GHz
• 2048MB (2x 1024M RAM
• ATI Mobility Radeon X1900 256MB 
• 17" WUXGA TFT (1920x1200)


----------



## Der63er (1. Juli 2007)

*
Hier mal der meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dell Dimension 8400

Win XP Pro

Pentium 4 / 3Ghz
160 GB Festplatte
1Gb Ram

21 Zoll Monitor von Infotronic *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himpi (1. Juli 2007)

*(CPU 1)* Intel® Core™2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz (4096KB L2 Cache, J3E1) @ 2400MHz (266MHz FS, 25% load 
*(CPU 2)* Intel® Core™2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz (4096KB L2 Cache, J3E1) @ 2400MHz (266MHz FS, 70% load
*(Motherboard)* Intel Corporation D975XBX, version AAD27094-306
*(RAM module 1)* 512MB, form factor: DIMM 
*(RAM module 2) * 1GB, form factor: DIMM 
*(RAM module 3)* 512MB, form factor: DIMM 
*(RAM module 4)* 1GB, form factor: DIMM
*(HDDs)* 1.92TB, 756GB free
(*Video controller 1)* NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 (Processor: GeForce 7950 GX2), 512MB, 1680x1050x32, 60Hz, driver version: 6.14.10.9147 
*(Video controller 2)* NVIDIA GeForce 7950 GX2 (Processor: GeForce 7950 GX2), 512MB, 1680x1050x32, 60Hz, driver version: 6.14.10.9147
*(Sound card 1) * Creative X-Fi Audio Processor (WDM), brand: Creative Technology, Ltd.
*(Main-Screen) * Samsung SyncMaster 226BW -  22"  -  Helligkeit   300 cd/m²  -  Kontrast (max.)  1000:1 (dynamisch 3000:1)  -  Reaktionszeit   2 ms (G/G) 
*(Secondary-Screen)* Samsung Syncmster 205BW  -  20"  - Helligkeit   300 cd/m²   -   Kontrast (max.)  600:1  -  Reaktionszeit   5 ms 
*(Maus)* Logitech G5
*(Keyboard)* Logitech G15
*(Headset)*Medusa  SL-8790  5.1 Surround Headset | Features: Medusa 5.1 Headset mit Verstärkerbox zum gleichzeitigen Anschluss an die 5.1 Soundkarte und einen DVD-Spieler | zusätzliche Anschlussmöglichkeit für ein 5.1 Lautsprechersystem | hochwertiges abnehmbares Mikrofon für kristallklare Spracheingabe | Kabelfernbedienung |


----------



## mr-doom (9. Juli 2007)

CPU:   Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (am2 @ 2,3 ghz)
RAM:  1GB Infineon ddr2 (jaa wird bald mehr^^)
MB: MSI K9N neo-f
GRACA: Asus Radeon 1950 pro 
HD: Samsung 160gb
Brenner: Samsung dvd ram burner
OS: xp prof
Monitor: 19" Benq t904 (tft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutgolf LeMagier (9. Juli 2007)

Um mal hier den gammelpc 5000 zu posten :

Pentium 4 3ghz
512 mb Ram
GeForce 4400mx
dazu ne nette 120 g Samsung Festplatte und noch diverse andere Old School Teile ... es hängt zwar aber WoW läuft. Mein persönlicher Shattrath rein raus Rekord liegt bei 22min.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoralein (10. Juli 2007)

Noch habe ich ein Dell Latitude D810 Notebook:

- Vista Ultimate
- Intel Pentium IV 2,0 GHz
- 2 GB RAM
- 160 GB HDD (5400 rpm)
- Radeon x600 (256 M

Aaaaaaber.... gestern hab ich mir ein neues Notebook bestellt:

Dell Latitude 830
- Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz
- 4 GB RAM
- 160 GB HDD (7200 rpm)
- nVidia Quadro NVS 140m (256 M

Kanns kaum abwarten, bis ich es habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde es natürlich nur rein geschäftlich nutzen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerzeug (10. Juli 2007)

Hab :

CPU : Intel Pentium 4 3.0ghz
Grafik : ATI Radeon X1950gt supervision  512mb 
Ram : 1gb
Festplatte : 2x160gb Sata2
Sound : Sb-Live Gameport


----------



## Asoriel (15. Juli 2007)

OS -        WinXP Home SP2
Board-     KP^^
Prozessor-AMD 6000+ X2
Grafik-     2x Geforce 7800GTX SLi
Ram-       4096 MB DDR2
HDD-       250GB intern, 420GB extern
Laufwerk-Sony 16x +/- DL mit Lightscribe (totaler Schrott!)
Monitor-  LG Flatron L1953 TR 19", 2ms, 2000:1
Maus-     Logitech G5 Refresh '07
Tastatur-Logitech G15
Headset- C-Media 5.1


----------



## Nofel (17. Juli 2007)

Alle? Ne lieber nicht...

Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 4x2.4GHz
4096MB Mushkin XP2-8500 CL5 KIT
2 *ASUS EN8800 ULTRA HTDP 768MB 2xDVI/TV (sind beide noch nicht da)
EVGA nForce680i SLI
720W Enermax Infiniti  

Festplatten aus dem alten System
5* 160GB Samsung
1 Plextor DVD brenner
2* 22'' LG widescreen Monitore	
Uralte Cherry Tastatur (mit Adapter das ich sie an PS2 anschließen kann, einzige  mit englischer Tastatur)
G7 Maus


Wobei ich sagen muss das ich mir so einen Rechner nie gekauft hätte, aber da ich berufsbedingt viel zu Hause arbeite hab ich von meinem Arbeitgeber etwas Geld für einen Büroraum bekommen.^^ Ok möbel hab ich mir jetzt nicht gekauft aber ohne sowas läuft Oracle doch nicht richtig.


----------



## Exelsor (18. Juli 2007)

Also mein system:

2x2.66GhZ Dual Core
2 Gb Ram
8800 GTS 320Mb Graka
Asus P5W DH Deluxe Mainboard
550W netzteil
250 GB Festplatte


25.000er kabel-internet^^


----------



## dogy (25. Juli 2007)

intel celeron d 3,06 ghz
2048 mb ram 
200 gb fesrplatte
1 Thermaltake 350 watt netzteil 
1 Thermaltake Grafikkartennetzteil 250 watt
Grafikkarte NVIDIA GeForce 8800Ultra 768mb(scheiss teuer der spass)kann nur sagen wer ne richtige grafikkarte sucht ist damit richtig gut dabei !!!!!!!!!
Thermaltake Bigwater Wasserkühlung


----------



## Leondril (26. Juli 2007)

Spiele zurzeit HdRO, und das läuft mit den angegebenen Daten sehr rund!!!

Also mein System:

- Core2Duo E4300 @ 2,4GHz
- AsRock 4Core VSTA
- 2048 MB DDR2 - 667 MDT-Ram
- 160GB Samsung HD
- X1950Pro 512MB
- 21`VisionMaster CRT
- Logitech G11
- Raptor M2 Platinium
- Org. MS Vista Prem. 32Bit


----------



## AcccE (26. Juli 2007)

hier mal mein System:

AMD Opteron 165 @ 2,6 GHz
2GB Mushkin cl 2-3-2-4
DFI NForce 4 Ultra-D
Sapphire X1950XT
2x200GB SATA Maxtor 16MB Cache im Raid0
1x200GB WD 16 MB Cache
Soundplaster XFI
19" Acer TFT
Wakü
Logitech G5
Medusa Speedlink 5.1 Headset
MTW Mousepad
Mouse Bungee
Tastatur


hoffe hab nichts vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odeesi (26. Juli 2007)

OS - WinXP
Board - Kein Plan
Prozessor - Sempron 2600+
Grafik -128 Nvidia GeForce 5200
RAM - 1280 DDR2
HDD - 500 GB
Brenner - 16x DVD+-RW DL
Monitor - Siemens 17''
Maus - Cherry
Keyboard - NoName


----------



## AcccE (26. Juli 2007)

Odeesi schrieb:


> Prozessor - Sempron 2600+
> 
> RAM - 1280 DDR2




hm wusste gar nicht das n semprom (sockel 754) mit DDR2 RAM läuft?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoo (26. Juli 2007)

dogy schrieb:


> intel celeron d 3,06 ghz
> 2048 mb ram
> 200 gb fesrplatte
> 1 Thermaltake 350 watt netzteil
> ...




Mammamia, mit der graka auf dicke hose machen, aber ansonsten ne crap-cpu haben.....


----------



## Fadoram Eisenfaust (27. Juli 2007)

So dann will ich auch mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CPU: Intel Pentum D 805 2,66Ghz overclocked auf 3,56Ghz stabil 
Maniboard: Asus P5wdg2-WS 
Graka: ATI RADEON 1800GTO 256MB 
RAM: 2x 1024GB DDR2 MDT 
HDD: WD 250GB SATA II
Cpu Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9500

Das wars soweit leider ist die GRAKA nich ganz so gut aber da ging mit etwas das Geld aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadmaster (28. Juli 2007)

Dan Poste ich mal mien System:

CPU: Intel® Core 2 Extreme QX6800 (4x 2933 MHz)
Mainboard: Asus Striker Extreme 
Ram: OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
Graka: Asus EN8800ULTRA/HTDP (GeForce 8800 Ultra)
HDD: 2x Seagate ST3750640NS (750 GB/Platte)
CPU Kühler: Asus Arctic Square

Das einzigste prob was ich noch hab das Mainboard unterstützt leider den CPU noch nicht zu 100% so kommt es manchmal zu kleinen abstürtzen, aber ich bin dran das prob zu lösen.

System is 2 Wochen alt ^^ also noch Jungfreulich xD


----------



## Barrod (29. Juli 2007)

Und so gehts auch:

Pentium III 700 MHz

448 MByte RAM

Passiv gekühlte ATI Radeon 7500 mit 64 MB Speicher

120 GByte HD

Windows XP

Graka-Auflösung auf 1280 * 1024, WOW im Fenster 800*600, den ganzen Schattenkram aus: Problemloses flüssiges Spiel


----------



## Atura (29. Juli 2007)

Also ich ahb mir jezt ein so naja standart System zugelegt.

Prozessor: Intel Core 2Duo 2,13GHZ 
Ati Club3D 1950pro - 256mb
1GB Ram
Asus P5W DH Deluxé

Damit kommt es in WoW bei allerhöchster Grafik  einstellung auf eine Framerate von 60fps


----------



## Hoorny (29. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Intel Duo Core 6400 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
          2GB Ram
          Ati Random X 1600 512MB Ram
          2mal 320 GB Western Digital Festplatte 

Dazu Acer AL 2216W  22Zoll widescreen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (29. Juli 2007)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> HDD: 2x Seagate ST3750640NS (750 GB/Platte)



Klär mich mal bitte auf wofür man 1,5 Terrabyte Speicherplatz braucht.


----------



## Skoo (29. Juli 2007)

Du, kein plan, wofür man soviel bruachen würde....is aber eh nur sein wunschsystem, wie er es gerne hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (29. Juli 2007)

Hauptplatine : Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P
Netzteil : Enermax Liberty 620W
CPU : Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 Sockel-775 boxed (4x 2,93 Ghz)
Gehäuse : NZXT Lexa ( 4 Eingebaute Gehäuse-Lüfter + LED´s)
Grafikkarte : ASUS GeForce 8800GTS 
RAM : Corsair XMS2 DIMM Kit 2048MB PC2-6400U CL4-4-4-12 (DDR2-800) 
CPU Kühler : Scythe Infinity Sockel 775

Lg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himpi (29. Juli 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf wofür man 1,5 Terrabyte Speicherplatz braucht.



Also ich hab 1,2 TB belegt - man kann es wirklich brauchen....


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Juli 2007)

AMD Athlon XP-M 2800+ @2500 MHz
1 GB DDR1 Ram (2x512 MB MDT)
MSI-Board
ATi Radeon X1950 Pro AGP
710 GB Festplatten verschiedener Hersteller
G15 Tastatur, MX510 Maus, gute Logitech 2.1 Boxen, Viewsonic VX724 17" TFT

@Oxilitor also meine platten sind auch chronisch voll. schonmal ne hdtv auf festplatte mitgeschnitten?


----------



## Undeadmaster (30. Juli 2007)

Oxilitor schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf wofür man 1,5 Terrabyte Speicherplatz braucht.



Wenn du lauter spiele images, zick videos und progamme drauf hast und dazu noch ne menge spiele installiert hast brauchst du den Speicherplatz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zum Thema Wunsch System ja es war ein Wunsch den ich mir erfüllt habe!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## APeeky (30. Juli 2007)

Hi!

ab Morgen  Intel Cor 2 Quad 4x 2,4Ghz
4GB DDR2 800Mhz Ram
320GB Festplatte
nGforce 8800 GTS 640MB
Vista Ultimate 64bit


----------



## Lucyana (31. Juli 2007)

Hersteller Fujitsu Siemens 
Produktyp Scaelo P 
Gehäuse Komplett Edelstahl, an der Front sind unten 3 Durchsichtige Lüfter die durch eine neonröhre richtig edel aussehen =) 
CPU Intel Core Duo 2.6 gig alsno insgesammt 5.2 gig 
2048 MB DDR 2 RAM 
Grafikkarte Geforce 7600GTLM 512 MB 
Monitor Videoseven 17 Zoll 
Maus Logitech MX510 
Tastatur Saitek Eclipse 
Logitech gaming Headset 
Festplatte 500 GB S-ATA 
Soundkarte 6.1 irgendwas 
Betriebsystem Windows Vista


----------



## Topperharly (31. Juli 2007)

Ram: 2gb ddr
HDD: 1 tb
Gragra: Gefroce 8600 gts 640 ram version
bestrieb. xp (home mediacenter edition)
sound: 5.1 
chip: intel e6600

monitor: 19 zoll samsung
dynamischer Kontrast: 2000:1
Reaktionszeit: 2 Ms


----------



## Mr Hopkins (1. August 2007)

Ich bin derzeit folgendermaßen ausgerüstet:

Prozessor: Core 2 Duo E6600 @ 2,4Ghz
Grafikkarte: EVGA 8800GTX
Ram: 4096 MB
Netzteil: BeQuiet 550W
Soundkarte: Onboard (-.-")
Festplatte: schlappe 200GB von Samsung...wird aber in nächster Zeit noch aufgerüstet^^
Motherboard: Asus P5N-E SLI 

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium
Monitor: 19" TFT von Samsung (Syncmaster 931BF)
Tastatur und Maus: Logitech- und Razer-Gedöns

Bisher kann ich nicht klagen - alles läuft auf maximalen Details flüssig und die Festplatte reicht (noch) aus. Bin mal gespannt, wann ich wieder großräumig aufrüsten muss xD


----------



## Wave2 (1. August 2007)

Hauptplatine : Gigabyte GA-965G-DS3
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E6400
Grafikkarte : GeForce 8600
RAM : 3 Gigabyte


----------



## Jokkerino (30. September 2007)

Version  	EVEREST v2.20.405/de
		Homepage  	http://www.lavalys.com/
		Berichtsart  	Berichts-Assistent
		Computer  	KAFFEEMASCHINE
		Ersteller  	Jokkerino
		Betriebssystem  	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
		Datum  	2007-09-09
		Zeit  	00:23


Übersicht

		Computer:
			Betriebssystem  	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
			OS Service Pack  	Service Pack 2
			DirectX  	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
			Computername  	KAFFEEMASCHINE
			Benutzername  	Jokkerino

		Motherboard:
			CPU Typ  	Intel Celeron D 346, 3066 MHz (23 x 133)
			Motherboard Name  	Gigabyte GA-8I915PM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
			Motherboard Chipsatz  	Intel Grantsdale i915P
			Arbeitsspeicher  	512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
			BIOS Typ  	Award Medallion (01/23/05)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	Ïîñëåäîâàòåëüíûé ïîðò (COM1)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	Ïîñëåäîâàòåëüíûé ïîðò (COM2)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	ECP ïîðò ïðèíòåðà (LPT1)

		Anzeige:
			Grafikkarte  	RADEON X550 Secondary (128 M
			Grafikkarte  	RADEON X550 (128 M
			3D-Beschleuniger  	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370)
			Monitor  	Ìîäóëü ïîäêëþ÷åíèÿ ìîíèòîðà [NoDB]

		Multimedia:
			Soundkarte  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

		Datenträger:
			IDE Controller  	Intel® 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage êîíòðîëëåðû - 2651
			Floppy-Laufwerk  	Äèñêîâîä ãèáêèõ äèñêîâ
			Festplatte  	SAMSUNG HD321KJ (298 GB, IDE)
			Festplatte  	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Brother MFC-215C USB Device
			Optisches Laufwerk  	LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9S (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
			S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status  	OK

		Partitionen:
			H: (NTFS)  	305234 MB (281311 MB frei)

		Eingabegeräte:
			Tastatur  	Ñòàíäàðòíàÿ (101/102 êëàâèøè) èëè êëàâèàòóðà PS/2 Microsoft Natural
			Maus  	HID-ñîâìåñòèìàÿ ìûøü

		Netzwerk:
			Netzwerkkarte  	Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.178.20)

		Peripheriegeräte:
			Drucker  	Brother MFC-215C USB Printer
			USB1 Controller  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
			USB1 Controller  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
			USB1 Controller  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
			USB1 Controller  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
			USB2 Controller  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
			USB-Geräte  	Brother MFC-215C USB
			USB-Geräte  	Çàïîìèíàþùåå óñòðîéñòâî äëÿ USB
			USB-Geräte  	Çàïîìèíàþùåå óñòðîéñòâî äëÿ USB
			USB-Geräte  	Ïîääåðæêà USB ïðèíòåðà
			USB-Geräte  	Ñîñòàâíîå USB óñòðîéñòâî
			USB-Geräte  	USB HID-ñîâìåñòèìîå óñòðîéñòâî


DMI

	[ BIOS ]

		BIOS Eigenschaften:
			Anbieter  	Award Software International, Inc.
			Version  	20f
			Freigabedatum  	01/23/2005
			Größe  	512 KB
			Bootunterstützung  	Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
			Fähigkeiten  	Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
			Unterstützte Standards  	DMI, APM, ACPI, PnP
			Erweiterungen  	PCI, USB

	[ System ]

		System Eigenschaften:
			Hersteller  	Packard Bell NEC
			Produkt  	00000000000000000000000
			Version  	PB34203303
			Seriennummer  	048173620072
			Eindeutige Universal-ID  	B4B4D45A-3F1ADA11-80004E45-435F4349
			Startauslöser  	Netzschalter

	[ Motherboard ]

		Motherboard Eigenschaften:
			Hersteller  	NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL
			Produkt  	GA-8I915PM

	[ Gehäuse ]

		Gehäuse Eigenschaften:
			Hersteller  	NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL
			Version  	!8I
			Seriennummer  	50424E
			Gehäusetyp  	Desktopgehäuse

	[ Speichercontroller ]

		Speichercontroller Eigenschaften:
			Fehlerkorrekturmethode  	8-bit Parity
			Fehlerkorrektur  	Keine
			Unterstützter Speicher Interleave  	1-Way
			Aktueller Speicher Interleave  	1-Way
			Unterstützte Speicherspannung  	5V
			Maximale Speichermodulgröße  	1024 MB
			Speichersteckplätze  	4

	[ Prozessoren / Intel Prescott CPU ]

		Prozessor Eigenschaften:
			Hersteller  	Intel
			Version  	Intel Prescott CPU
			Externer Takt  	133 MHz
			Maximaler Takt  	4000 MHz
			Aktueller Takt  	3066 MHz
			Typ  	Central Processor
			Spannung  	1.4 V
			Status  	Aktiviert
			Sockelbezeichnung  	Socket 775

	[ Cache / Internal Cache ]

		Cache Eigenschaften:
			Typ  	Intern
			Status  	Aktiviert
			Betriebmodus  	Write-Back
			Maximale Größe  	32 KB
			Installierte Größe  	32 KB
			Unterstützter SRAM Typ  	Synchronous
			Aktueller SRAM Typ  	Synchronous
			Sockelbezeichnung  	Interner Cache


----------



## Cirric (30. September 2007)

haha 1. antwort.... also so genau wie du bring ichs nicht zam aber ein bissal schaff ich auch

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Computer
 Intel ®
Pentium ® 4 CPU 3.40 GHz
1,00 GB RAM


Ca. 200 GB Speicher

Grafikkarte
GeForce 6600
512 MB


----------



## Eed (30. September 2007)

So einen Thread gibts schon im PC-Bereich.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=4344&hl=


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

meinen wollt ihr nit wissen, meiner stürzt nämlich ständig ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....

....aber morgen oder übermorgen krieg ich einen neuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbolzer (30. September 2007)

Mainboard    	Fujitsu Siemens P5GD1-FM 
Chipsatz        Intel i915G
Prozessor 	Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3600 MHz
Physikalischer Speicher :	2048 MB (4 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )
Grafikkarte :	ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 512 MB
Festplatte :	WDC (500 G
Festplatte :	WDC (500 G
Festplatte :	WDC (400 G
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :	HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8163B
DVD-Rom Laufwerk :	TG9733H FCS826B SCSI CdRom Device
Monitortyp :	S/T 97/96BDF - 18 inchs
Netzwerkkarte :	Intersil Americas Inc (Was: Harris Semiconductor) ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]
Netzwerkkarte :	Realtek Semiconductor RT8139 (A/B/C/810x/813x/C+) Fast Ethernet Adapter
Betriebssystem :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c  (Mai 2007)


----------



## Wagga (30. September 2007)

PC:

Prozessor:
AMD Athlon 64 3500 + 2200 MHZ
L1: 64 KB
L2 Cache: 512 KB

RAM: Kingston 2x512 MB

Mainboard: ASUSTeK, A8V Deluxe

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 206 Bw 
Digion 15" TM 2015.
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT


DVD-Brenner:
LG GSA 4167 B

Festplatte:
Maxtor S-ATA 160 GB.
Partitionen:
System (20 G
Daten (53,52 G
Programme (59,14)
Maxtor: 300 GB (280) extern OneTouchII (1Partition) für Datensicherung + Auslagerung

Windows: VISTA Home Premium (6.0.600).

Eine Neuanschaffung ist nicht vor 2008/2009 geplant.

Eher sind Aufrüstungen je nach Gegebenheiten 2008 vorgesehen.

Festplatte eine 2. rein vielleicht 500 GB, weil ich merkte das 160 GB nicht mehr ausreicht.
RAM von 1 GB auf 2 GB.
Das sind die 2 Sachen die eine hohe Prioität im Jahre 2008 haben werden.

Je nach Gegebenheiten wird der PC aufgerüstet.

So lang WoW noch mit Maxeinstellungen flüssig läuft, sind keine Aufrüstungen bislang nötig.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## KillerViper (1. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt ich mal

AMD 5200+  2x 3,1 GH
4Gb Ram Kingston 
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX
1 Gig Lananbindung
16000 Sattalitenverbindung
2x 1000 Gb Festplatte 

Fps im spiel von 112
und Ms von 5-15

Gekostet hats mir 6999 Euro 

aber für was hat man Eltern


----------



## Eed (1. Oktober 2007)

KillerViper schrieb:


> Jetzt ich mal
> 
> AMD 5200+  2x 3,1 GH
> 4Gb Ram Kingston
> ...




Wenn der Rechner 6999€ gekostet hat, haben die dich aber ganz schön übern Leisten gezogen.


----------



## Myhordi (1. Oktober 2007)

Cirric schrieb:


> haha 1. antwort.... also so genau wie du bring ichs nicht zam aber ein bissal schaff ich auch
> 
> System:
> Microsoft Windows XP
> ...


Fast genau das gleiche hab aber nur 2,2 Ghz oder so


KillerViper schrieb:


> Jetzt ich mal
> 
> AMD 5200+  2x 3,1 GH
> 4Gb Ram Kingston
> ...


Eltern die  einem mal eben nen 7000 pc bezahlen?Die scheinen dich ja ziemlich  zu verwöhnenWofür braucht man  2 Terrabyte Speicher?


----------



## Heinrich Lenhardt - Fanclub (1. Oktober 2007)

Also wenn dich dein PC soviel gekostet hat, dann weiss ich ja auch nicht, das kann nämlich gar nicht sein. Gut ich kenne den Preis bei zwei Terrabyte Festplatten nicht...


----------



## Eed (1. Oktober 2007)

Heinrich schrieb:


> Gut ich kenne den Preis bei zwei Terrabyte Festplatten nicht...



1000GB Festplatten gibts ab ca. 230 Euro bis ca. 330 Euro


----------



## Skamaica (1. Oktober 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal 

AMD Opteron 170 2x2,7Ghz
ATI x1950pro@XTX
2gb MDT Ram ddr 400
400GB Festplatte (spinpoint)
Benq 19 Zoll
Logitech g15
Logitech 1000
Creative Audigy 4

Das ganze könnt ihr euch auch noch mal hier mit Bildern ansehen Sysprofile


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (1. Oktober 2007)

Acer Aspire M 5100

AMD - Athlon 64 x2 5600+
500 GB Festplatte
2.80 GHz
NIDIA GeForce 8600 GS
2048 GB Arbeitsspeicher
16x Brenner

Windows Vista Home Premium

Acer Monitor -  19 Zoll + Boxen

Acer Maus + Tastatur

Naja, neu gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aengaron (1. Oktober 2007)

Meinen kleinen Oldie auch mal posten ich tue^^

AMD Athlon 3000+XP@2.12 GHz
Nvidia G-Force FX 5600
2048 MB-Ram
MS Laser-Mouse 6000

Wlan + 6MBit DSL (demnächst wohl 16 MBit^^)

Naja net der Renner, aber für WoW reichts allemal^^

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## vikale (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Ich hab:

Intel Core2Duo mit 2*3,2 Ghz
Asus Main Board.
3 GB DDR2 Ram.
2* NVidia 8800 gtx.
mitllerweile 2 500er Platten,
Das ganze in nem Gehäuse von NZXT, 
Ne Razer Copperhead mit nem Razer Mantis Mouse Pad, 
und ne Logitech G15 Tastatur (wird dämnächst ausgetauscht).
Monitor: Bis Fretag nochn 19er Tft und ab dann n Samsung 16:9 mit 22 zoll.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Ennia (3. Oktober 2007)

WOW-Freak23 schrieb:


> Hier mal meine freakige hardware:
> 
> IntelQuadCore CPU,
> 2x NVidia Geforce 8800GTX im SLI-Modus,
> ...




Gut, ich schreib dir gleich via pn, ob ich dir glaube, oder nicht - doch vorher fahr ich noch schnell mit meinem privaten Raumschiff enterprise nachbau aufs wc um mich dort mit elvis auf nen kaffe zu treffen.... omg

2 Blue_*Raid DVD-Brenner* sagd doch schon alles aus, oder? kiddy! *hust*

Mein sys [schon seit 3 jahren...]

P4 560 3,6GHz @ 4GHz HT
ASUS P4D...irgendwas-MOBO ^^
ATi x700PRO mit 512GDDR3 RAM
2 GB SD-DDR2 RAM
WIN XPpro 32bit SP2
1.5 TB HDD insgesamt


----------



## Dracun (3. Oktober 2007)

Meiner einer zockt auf:

CPU:	            DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3800+
Motherboard:    MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum v3.0 
Grafikkarte:      Sapphire RADEON X1600 XT  (256 M
RAM:                1024 MB DDR PC 3200
Festplatten:       Intern:  280 GB
                        Extern: 500 GB
Maus:               Logitech G5
Tastaur:           Saitek Gaming Keyboard


Das waren jetzt die wichtigsten Eigenschaften^^


----------



## VB7T (4. Oktober 2007)

hi^^

intel pentium D 940 (2x3,2ghz)
GA-8I865G775-G-RH <---> Mainboard
2GB ocz ddr ram
xfx 7900gs (agp)
2xsata platten zusammen ca. 550gb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die kiste is viel zu langsam.. *heul*

will ne quad core cpu, 4gb ddr2 ram, ne fette 8800gt graka,2tb festplatten platz und nen fetten big chakra tower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

VB7T


----------



## Schlupp (5. Oktober 2007)

Huhu

meine Kiste

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 2,66 Ghz
2 x 2048 MB  Ram
2 x GeForce 8800 Ultra SLI
2 x 250 Gb Festplatte

alles innem schönen Gehäusen von Alienware gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArsGoetia (5. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 

2 duo 3ghz 
2 mal 8800 ultra superclockt
2 gb ram werden aber bald 4gb nächstes monat ^^
1 tera festplatte 
22" monitor
Asus p5n32-e slin plus mainboard

Na ja wers net glauben will soll es sein lassen immer die neider die jamand net glauben wenn er nen neuen pc hat es giebt auch noch ältere zocker die das geld haben sich nen neuen high end rechner zu kaufen!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2007)

Version  	EVEREST v2.20.405/de
		Homepage  	http://www.lavalys.com/
		Berichtsart  	Berichts-Assistent
		Computer  	KAFFEEMASCHINE
		Ersteller  	Jokkerino
		Betriebssystem  	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
		Datum  	2007-09-09
		Zeit  	00:23


Übersicht

		Computer:
			Betriebssystem  	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
			OS Service Pack  	Service Pack 2
			DirectX  	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
			Computername  	KAFFEEMASCHINE
			Benutzername  	Jokkerino

		Motherboard:
			CPU Typ  	Intel Celeron D 346, 3066 MHz (23 x 133)
			Motherboard Name  	Gigabyte GA-8I915PM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
			Motherboard Chipsatz  	Intel Grantsdale i915P
			Arbeitsspeicher  	512 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
			BIOS Typ  	Award Medallion (01/23/05)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	Ïîñëåäîâàòåëüíûé ïîðò (COM1)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	Ïîñëåäîâàòåëüíûé ïîðò (COM2)
			Anschlüsse (COM und LPT)  	ECP ïîðò ïðèíòåðà (LPT1)

		Anzeige:
			Grafikkarte  	RADEON X550 Secondary (128 M
			Grafikkarte  	RADEON X550 (128 M
			3D-Beschleuniger  	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370)
			Monitor  	Ìîäóëü ïîäêëþ÷åíèÿ ìîíèòîðà [NoDB]

		Multimedia:
			Soundkarte  	Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

		Datenträger:
			IDE Controller  	Intel® 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage êîíòðîëëåðû - 2651
			Floppy-Laufwerk  	Äèñêîâîä ãèáêèõ äèñêîâ
			Festplatte  	SAMSUNG HD321KJ (298 GB, IDE)
			Festplatte  	Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
			Festplatte  	Brother MFC-215C USB Device
			Optisches Laufwerk  	LITE-ON DVD SOHD-16P9S (16x/48x DVD-ROM)
			S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status  	OK

		Partitionen:
			H: (NTFS)  	305234 MB (281311 MB frei)


arbeitet denn keiner mit everest?^^längster bericht *stolz* xD


----------



## glacios (7. Oktober 2007)

Nein und zwar aus mehreren Gründen:
1. wird der Beitrag dann viel zu lang
2. sind die Infos total unwichtig und um das wichtige zu sehen muss man erst ein halbe Stunde den Thread durchlesen, der aus viel Spam und wenig Sinnvollem besteht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja das schreib ich übrigens auch nur weils dus bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scherz beiseite ich benutz auch Everst. Gutes Programm


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2007)

cpu: P4 Willamette 1.8
ram: 4x256 MB RIMM (Rambus) (1066Mhz)
gui: n7600gs
hd: 1x80gb 2x 250gb (u2w-scsi)
mon: 19" widescreen
os: linux 2.6.20-16-lowlatency



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max3367 (8. Oktober 2007)

Prozessor AMD Athlon 64 / 3800+ 


Chipsatz ASUS M2N4-SLI Mainboard
Chipsatz: NVIDIA nForce4 SLI Raid

Arbeitsspeicher 512 MB DDR2-533


Festplatte 160GB , SATA2 , 7200U


Grafik 
 ASUS EN7600GS Silent/HDT, PCIex, 512MB

Sound ADI 1988B 8-Kanal Soundchip


Netzwerk 10/100/1000 Mbit Ethernet


Laufwerke DVD- ROM; Multi Card Reader 16x


Gehäuse 200 x 415 x 490 mm / 300W

Wie findet ihrdiesen Pc?


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Oktober 2007)

Kommt drauf an, was du damit machen willst?

Gut für ältere Spiele, aber zu wenig Speicher. Unter 1GB RAM sollte man sich heute keinen Rechner mehr anschaffen.

Schlecht für Spiele die neue und aufwendigere Technik nutzen . Hier wären 2GB RAM nicht schlecht und eine Grafikkarte der 88xx Serie + eine CPU wie der Core 2 Duo E6600 von Intel + 500Watt Netzteil


----------



## Besieger (8. Oktober 2007)

Mhh naja einma zu wenig RAM .Dann is die Grafikkarte auch nich so der Burner...eher so untere Mittelklasse. Der Prozessor is ganz ok noch wobei ich dir für zukünftige Spiele nich garantiern kann ,dass der ausreicht. 
Ansonsten vom Mainboard und Festplatte her geht das Teil in Ordnung

Wie gesagt also für ältere Titel ganz ok aber ich würd echt auf 1 gbyte ram aufrüsten hat echt nur Vorteile. Für Spiele wie AoC oder sogar Crysis kannste des Teil vergessen.


----------



## Jinntao (9. Oktober 2007)

Würde ich nicht kaufen, Prozessoren mit zwei Kernen sind ziemlich billig, eigentlich ist 1 GB Ram Standard und für unter 500 € kriegst du auch schon Komplettsysteme mit besserer Grafikkarte..


----------



## DarkRacer107 (9. Oktober 2007)

Meine Kiste

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quadcore Q6600 (2,4 GHz)
RAM: 2 GB 667 DDR2 RAM
Grafik: 768 MB Geforce 8800GTX
Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music
Festplatte: 500 GB
Monitor: Yakumo 17" TFT


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Rechner 1:
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home
Mainboard: MSI irgendwas
Gehäuse: Noname mit 2 Gehäusekühlern
CPU: AMD XP64 3000+
RAM: 1 GB DDR2 667 MHZ Noname
Grafik: ATI X800 GTO IceQ²
Festplatten: 1x80 Gig Maxtor / 1x120Gig WD
Monitor: 17" BenQ

Rechner 2:
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Home Premium/ Windows XP Prof. / Slackware
Mainboard: ASUS® P5N32-E SLI
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker, 600W Super Silent Netzteil
CPU: Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor E6750 @ X6850 (2x3,0GHZ) +  Asetek Wasserkühlung
RAM: 4 GB 800 DDR2 RAM Mushkin
Grafik: 768 MB Geforce 8800GTX XFX
Sound: Hercules 5.1 DVD Muse
Festplatte: 500 GB 7200upm SATA 8MB
Monitor: Belinae 19" TFT


----------



## Ennia (10. Oktober 2007)

Nette Kisten hier! da werde ich ganz neidisch ^^ es ist echt an der zeit einen neuen zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wink*


----------



## Kayji (10. Oktober 2007)

Prozessor: AMD Athlon™ 64 Processor 3700 + 2200 MHz
L2 Cache: 1.024 KB
Speicher: 1536 MB
Mainboard: LDT MS-7094
Grafikkarte: ATI Redeon 9550/ X1050 Series
Monitor: 19-Zoll TFT
Festplatte: 400GB


Grüße


----------



## HaPpYPaNdA (11. Oktober 2007)

Vor nem Monat neuen Rechner zugelegt

Prozessor:   Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Speicher:    4096MB RAM
Festplatte:   400 GB
Videokarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB von XTX
Monitor:      Samsung SyncMaster 931BW

Hat 1200 Euro gekostet und wurde jetzt nochn bissle overclocked.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzuzA (11. Oktober 2007)

P4: 2,67 Ghz
768 Mb Ram
80GB Ram
Graka Radeon 9200 Series  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (hab ich mal geschenkt bekommen ^^)
17'er tft von Siemens


WoW läuft, der Pc ist allerdings auch nicht sehr voll.


----------

